# Lewis Black on The Daily Show



## Davenlr

In case you missed The Daily Show with Jon Stewart last night, they have a new segment "Back in Black" with Louis Black.

Seriously had me laughing so hard, I got a stomach ache. Blasted Dominos, Dunkin Donuts, and every fish restaurant in America. 

If you missed it, check out the rerun in the morning on Comedy Central.

Louis Black has to be my favorite comedian of all time.


----------



## Nick

Mine, too. He reminds me of me at a somewhat younger age. He was insane on TBBT as Dr. "Crawley", the grumpy entomologist.

Recording set. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## James Long

The "Back in Black" segment is not new to the show, Lewis has been doing them for years.

But it being a new show this particular rant is new.


----------



## Justin23

Yeah, Lewis Black used to be on The Daily Show...the "Back In Black" hasn't been on there in quite some time.


----------



## James Long

Justin23 said:


> Yeah, Lewis Black used to be on The Daily Show...the "Back In Black" hasn't been on there in quite some time.


His last appearance I can find was February 21st when he raked the media over the coals for their coverage of Whitney Houston's death and all the puns the media was making. "Can we cool it with the word play? When Cronkite announced the death of JFK, it wasn't with a clever 'Ask not, who got shot in Dallas today!'"

Here is the archive on The Daily Show website: Back in Black


----------



## Cholly

Thanks for the link, James! I saw the show last night and Black was in great form. He's indeed a funny man. I missed him when he was in Charlotte recently.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lewis is indeed a 1st tier funny guy. Having seen him twice in person...he's even funnier on his tour shows.

His DVDs sell very well, and my signed photo of him is one of my collector's items.

What makes him somewhat unique is that both men and women are balanced in his audiences - that is not all that common.

A funny guy, and as Dave said in the OP - in typically great form on the Daily Show.


----------



## billsharpe

Lewis may be much funnier when watched late at night rather than at 10 o'clock in the morning.

Sorry, I didn't laugh at all...


----------



## Nick

billsharpe said:


> Lewis may be much funnier when watched late at night rather than at 10 o'clock in the morning.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't laugh at all...


Lewis Black is funny, but a few drinks makes him freakin hilarious.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Man, sorry I missed this!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stuart Sweet said:


> Man, sorry I missed this!


The good news at least is that you have the ability to get the spelling changed correctly in the heading.


----------

